# Noisy diesel heaters.



## Phantom (Oct 2, 2020)

On a few occasions we've been parked up near vans that were running their diesel heaters and quite surprised at just how noisy they are, a bit like a jet waiting to take off!


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 2, 2020)

Phantom said:


> On a few occasions we've been parked up near vans that were running their diesel heaters and quite surprised at just how noisy they are, a bit like a jet waiting to take off!


Some people won't pay to silence them.  Agreed they are noisy starting up, but generally much quieter once settled down.  On my next installation I'm going to try two silencers.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 2, 2020)

These were both constantly noisy.


----------



## QFour (Oct 2, 2020)

We had someone moor a boat near us in a Marina. What a racket at 6am in the morning.You certainly could not have a lie in. When we moaned about it we were told that the kids got up early and it was cold. No consideration for others. SWMBO would have a dicky fit if she thought others would be upset by what we we doing.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 2, 2020)

QFour said:


> We had someone moor a boat near us in a Marina. What a racket at 6am in the morning.You certainly could not have a lie in. When we moaned about it we were told that the kids got up early and it was cold. No consideration for others. SWMBO would have a dicky fit if she thought others would be upset by what we we doing.


Were you also in a boat.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 2, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Were you also in a boat.


Or treading water?


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2020)

I think many people don't realise you can fit an silencer to the air inlet and that it is very effective.


----------



## AMcQ46 (Oct 2, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I think many people don't realise you can fit an silencer to the air inlet and that it is very effective.


and just to prove you right, I didn't know about the inlet silencer, any more info?.     I have one on the exhaust side, but agree its a bit like a jet starting when it is on its power up cycle, and although its not too intrusive once it has the van up to temperature, any further improvement would help.

I would say it is noisier outside the van than it is when inside, which is obviously the better option if you are sleeping in there


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2020)

AMcQ46 said:


> and just to prove you right, I didn't know about the inlet silencer, any more info?.     I have one on the exhaust side, but agree its a bit like a jet starting when it is on its power up cycle, and although its not too intrusive once it has the van up to temperature, any further improvement would help.
> 
> I would say it is noisier outside the van than it is when inside, which is obviously the better option if you are sleeping in there


Hi,
it is literally the same as you fit to the exhaust. Just fit in line between the heater and the filter
this is mine ....



Inlet Muffler by David, on Flickr

Some say fitting a pair of silencers to the exhaust is effective as well.  I tried that but didn't a change in level, but there was a different tone so maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## in h (Oct 2, 2020)

The problem is that they are noisier on the outside than on the inside, and that in the still of the night a small noise can be very intrusive. At least it isn't a generator!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 2, 2020)

May I suggest a little light reading :






						'Chinese' Diesel Heater
					

Heater  In my last conversion I installed an Eberspacher D2 Airtronic Diesel Heater and it was great :)  but so it should have been as it cost over £600  (that is just the heater and parts, no installation costs as did this myself). For my VW LT Conversion, I wanted another Diesel Heater but...




					motorhomebuilder.com


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Oct 2, 2020)

StreetSleeper said:


> May I suggest a little light reading :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is an excellent thread and well worth a read for anyone interested in diesel heaters. I have seen Rae's installation and it really is silent.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2020)

Edina said:


> ....I have seen Rae's installation and it really is silent.


Rae demonstrated his heater the other week to me.  I don't know where the heat was _really _coming from as I couldn't tell the heater was running


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 2, 2020)

I've also thought of using one of these if I can find the room.






						Marine Exhaust Silencer 30mm 2m Long, Night Heater Kits, Eberspacher, Webasto, Mikuni, Durite
					






					www.melloronline.co.uk
				









						Combustion Air Silencer 25mmID, Night Heater Kits, Eberspacher, Webasto, Mikuni, Durite
					






					www.melloronline.co.uk


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2020)

As above fitting of BOTH exhaust AND inlet silencers makes a big difference to noise levels as does choosing the correct size of heater for the vehicle (a lot of the Chinese copies are actually closer to 5kw than 2kw)
And bigger isn't always better as it can cause the heater to constantly cycle through its initiation/boost cycle with the fan running full tilt and fuel pump flat out. 

Temperature setting is also critical to keeping the heater ticking over on minimal fan/fuel AND electrical consumption.


----------



## Wully (Oct 2, 2020)

I was parked right next to Ray for a full 4 days and never heard his diesel heater once then I spoke to Ann and she told me he only puts it on for an hour on Christmas Day.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope I never disturbed anyone at Anglesey, Anita claims my snoring and flatulence could wake the dead.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Oct 2, 2020)

Wully said:


> I was parked right next to Ray for a full 4 days and never heard his diesel heater once then I spoke to Ann and she told me he only puts it on for an hour on Christmas Day.



What every Christmas!!!!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 2, 2020)

Edina said:


> What every Christmas!!!!



Only leap years Chris.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 2, 2020)

Wully said:


> I was parked right next to Ray for a full 4 days and never heard his diesel heater once then I spoke to Ann and she told me he only puts it on for an hour on Christmas Day.



Ah mister Burke, there are rumours that you invented copper wire when you were trying to get a 2pence coin back.

Rae


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 2, 2020)

Edina said:


> What every Christmas!!!!



Hello Chris,
The only man I know who caught more fish when he threw his hat in the water.

Rae


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 2, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Only leap years Chris.



Hello Blob AKA the platinum blond, 
Is it true one day you went to the hospital saying you had broken every bone in your body? The doctor asked 'How can you tell?' to which you replied 'If I put my finger on my shoulder it hurts, if I put my finger on my hip it hurts and if I put my finger on my big toe it hurts': the doctor's diagnosis, you had broken your finger.

Rae


----------



## Robmac (Oct 3, 2020)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Blob AKA the platinum blond,
> Is it true one day you went to the hospital saying you had broken every bone in your body? The doctor asked 'How can you tell?' to which you replied 'If I put my finger on my shoulder it hurts, if I put my finger on my hip it hurts and if I put my finger on my big toe it hurts': the doctor's diagnosis, you had broken your finger.
> 
> Rae



C'mon Wae, that joke's older than God's dog.

In fact, I think it was a lot of your jokes that killed off the dinosaurs!


----------



## wildebus (Oct 3, 2020)

Robmac said:


> C'mon Wae, that joke's older than God's dog.
> 
> In fact, I think it was a lot of your jokes that killed off the dinosaurs!


speaking of dinosaurs ... Why did the Dinosaur cross the road?















'cos Chickens hadn't been invented yet.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 3, 2020)

Don't you worry Bob, I've still go a lot of newer ones in stock: just lulling you in with a false security.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 3, 2020)

wildebus said:


> speaking of dinosaurs



What do you call a dinosaur with no back legs?




A bronto sore arse


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 3, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> I hope I never disturbed anyone at Anglesey, Anita claims my snoring and flatulence could wake the dead.



And there was me blaming Meduck


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 3, 2020)

What do you call a writer from Haworth with redness of the bum..
A Bronte.......


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 3, 2020)

And there's more..
@Tezza33 maybe a very touchy feely person !
If so he would be a TerryTactile


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 3, 2020)

wildebus said:


> speaking of dinosaurs ... Why did the Dinosaur cross the road?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chickens are our closest match to Dinosaurs though ;-) 

“We determined that T rex, in fact, grouped with birds – ostrich and chicken – better than any other organism that we studied,” said Prof John Asara from Harvard to Telegraph. It determined avians’ relationships with non-avian dinosaur’s evolution.

“We also show that it groups better with birds than modern reptiles, such as alligators and green anole lizards,” he continued. It means that although dinosaurs were reptiles, modern days reptiles are their more distant cousins rather than birds.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 3, 2020)

T Rex ? Was that a magarine ?
If so did Storks deliver them ?


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 3, 2020)

Phantom said:


> On a few occasions we've been parked up near vans that were running their diesel heaters and quite surprised at just how noisy they are, a bit like a jet waiting to take off!



My chausson had a diesel heater and you described it perfectly. After a few minutes it did quieten down, but it was noisy at the start. But it was a good heater and kept us warm. The new van has the Truma inet system. What I like about that is on EHU we don’t use any gas except in extreme weather when it uses both gas and electric. But I do believe it’s possible to make diesel heaters  work with less noise fitting a silencer, I can only assume our chausson has no silencer fitted.


----------



## Sue Paskins (Oct 4, 2020)

We have a new Rapido, i am horrified by how noisy the truma heating is!  And that isn’t diesel.  Much nosier than the truma in our old Cheyenne Autotrail, and that was 2003.  Also we turn the fridge of overnight because of the noise that makes.  Other motorhomers we have talked to say the same, most are turning fridges of overnight.  So much for new things being better!


----------



## Aly (Oct 4, 2020)

I have a Webasto Diesel heater in my van with a silencer fitted and it is very quiet if you stand outside my van. unfortunately inside my van it is too noisy for me to sleep.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 4, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Chickens are our closest match to Dinosaurs though ;-)
> 
> “We determined that T rex, in fact, grouped with birds – ostrich and chicken – better than any other organism that we studied,” said Prof John Asara from Harvard to Telegraph. It determined avians’ relationships with non-avian dinosaur’s evolution.
> 
> “We also show that it groups better with birds than modern reptiles, such as alligators and green anole lizards,” he continued. It means that although dinosaurs were reptiles, modern days reptiles are their more distant cousins rather than birds.


Have you watched this, we keep chickens and thought it was great








						Building a dinosaur from a chicken
					

Renowned paleontologist Jack Horner has spent his career trying to reconstruct a dinosaur. He's found fossils with extraordinarily well-preserved blood vessels and soft tissues, but never intact DNA. So, in a new approach, he's taking living descendants of the dinosaur (chickens) and genetically...




					www.ted.com


----------



## BABs (Oct 16, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Some people won't pay to silence them.  Agreed they are noisy starting up, but generally much quieter once settled down.  On my next installation I'm going to try two silencers.


If I am going to get a Chinese one fitted what would I ask for regarded silencer sorry but really new to all this


----------



## BABs (Oct 16, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Some people won't pay to silence them.  Agreed they are noisy starting up, but generally much quieter once settled down.  On my next installation I'm going to try two silencers.


Where do you get these silencers from?


----------



## dane (Oct 16, 2020)

I was camped up in Kielder recently, so very quiet environment.  There was a VW probably 10m away.  We both had our heater's on.  Their's was considerably noisier than mine and could still be heard quite close to my van, over the top of mine.

I have both an inlet and exhaust silencer and the pump in a rubber bracket.

Got my silencer from an Eberspacher supplier.  Butler Technic maybe.

I get more concerned using it in an Aire type environment, due to the smell and occassion smoke as it moves from tickover to higher power.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 16, 2020)

BABs said:


> Where do you get these silencers from?



Ebay usually... 

Make sure sizes are correct as this is a genuine eber one. 









						Genuine Eberspacher Exhaust Silencer Muffler 24mm also fits WEBASTO Heater   | eBay
					

GENUINE EBERSPACHER EXHAUST SILENCER / MUFFLER. Will fit EBERSPACHER AIRTRONIC D2 and D4 Heaters. Eberspacher part number: 251864810100. Also fits WEBASTO Air Top 3500 and Air Top 5000.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				












						Eberspacher Combustion Air Intake Silencer Inlet Muffler for Airtronic D2 D3 D4  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Eberspacher Combustion Air Intake Silencer Inlet Muffler for Airtronic D2 D3 D4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 16, 2020)

BABs said:


> Where do you get these silencers from?


I use these people unless I find a better service.  I've yet to try this, but this what I have in mind providing I have the room.






						Combustion Air Silencer 25mmID, Night Heater Kits, Eberspacher, Webasto, Mikuni, Durite
					






					www.melloronline.co.uk
				








						Marine Exhaust Silencer 22mm, Night Heater Kits, Eberspacher, Webasto, Mikuni, Durite
					






					www.melloronline.co.uk


----------



## n brown (Oct 16, 2020)

there was a lot of talk about this on another forum. it may be a good idea to use smooth plastic pipe or heater hose for the inlet as perhaps the corrugations on the metal pipes made more noise .


----------

